

The Boy Who Loved Transit - bootload
http://blog.longreads.com/2015/05/05/the-boy-who-loved-transit/

======
cowpig
This is fascinating, wonderful, and tragic story, brilliantly told.

Would it would make sense to treat crimes in which there is no victim
differently from others?

------
yitchelle
I hope the world changes soon, so that those of us who are different do not
suffer from these conditions.

